# 485 to 189/885 (Travelling issues)



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

So I'm currently on a 485 visa which expires end of November next year, but am thinking of either applying for an 885 (before end of 2012) or a 189 (pending invite).

In either case, if my PR application is being processed while my 485 is still valid, am I allowed to fly in and out of the country or is my 485 made invalid? 

This is what I got from the SkillSelect website, but would just like to confirm it with others first just to be safe:


> Obtain a Bridging visa to travel outside Australia
> 
> If you apply for this visa while you are in Australia, you may be eligible for a Bridging visa that allows you to stay in the country lawfully while your application is processed.
> 
> ...


The bolded line is the only place I have seen any information regarding travelling outside of Australia in my potential situation.

That said, it wouldn't make sense if my 485 was made invalid just because I applied for a new visa, but I'm not taking any risks!


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

If you travel on 485, your bridging visa A ( granted after applying for 885 or 189) ceases. Please note that your bridging visa only comes into affect when your 485 visa expires. You can fly in and fly out on 485 but make sure to reinstate bridging visa A when you come back to australia on 485. This can be done by filling a form and submitting to DIAC after you come back. If you dont do this You wil be staying unlawfully after your 485 visa expires and you are waiting for 885 or 189 visa outcome. The second option is to get a bridging visa b before flying out on 485 visa. This way you dont have to apply for bridging visa a when you come back.


----------



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

RPGcraze said:


> If you travel on 485, your bridging visa A ( granted after applying for 885 or 189) ceases. Please note that your bridging visa only comes into affect when your 485 visa expires. You can fly in and fly out on 485 but make sure to reinstate bridging visa A when you come back to australia on 485. This can be done by filling a form and submitting to DIAC after you come back. If you dont do this You wil be staying unlawfully after your 485 visa expires and you are waiting for 885 or 189 visa outcome. The second option is to get a bridging visa b before flying out on 485 visa. This way you dont have to apply for bridging visa a when you come back.


Just to be clear:
1. I am on 485 (expires Nov 2013) and apply for 885/189
2. Bridging visa granted while 885/189 in progress
3. I fly out of country early Feb 2013 and bridging visa is ceased
4. I fly back into country late Feb 2013 and am allowed to enter because my 485 is still valid.
5. I will be staying unlawfully if my 885/189 is still in progress when my 485 expires in Nov 2013 because my bridging visa was ceased.

To overcome this, I should just apply for Bridging Visa B from the start or apply for a Bridging Visa A when I come back. But I might as well apply for Bridging Visa B so that I can travel as much as I want while the 885/189 is in progress and my 485 has expired.

Does the above sound right?


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes that is correct. The only thing that you have to check is for how long do they grant you a bridging visa b for.


----------



## Kennyyap (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, I have the same issue here. I am holding a 485 visa and will expire on 28th December 2012. I have already lodged my 189 PR application and I have to depart Australia on 12th December due to personal issue. I know my bridging visa will ceases once i left the country. My question is, may I apply for a bridging visa B before I leave? Thank you.


----------

